# Big Series



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I sure wish Boof wasn't starting the first game, it seems as though that first game sorta sets the tone for the weekend. Regardless, I hope Radke keeps it up and Santana stays true to form. I am looking forward to this series!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The twinks have a lot of tough competition left in the year.

6 against the ChiSox
3 against the Yanks
3 against the BoSox
3 against the A's
4 against the Kitties

That's 19 tough games out of the remaining 36. 7 of which are against KC which has been playing well as of late (or overlooked, 1 of the 2).

I'm hoping we can get 2/3 against the southsiders this weekend and that would put us a game behind them. A sweep is pretty close to out of the question with Boof throwing the snowball tonight. Hopefully we can get a few solid innings out of him and get it to the bullpen with a chance. Radke has been pitching great lately, but his arm is about to fall off. Santana is just Santana. So 2/3 is reasonable.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> So 2/3 is reasonable


I would take that and run!!!!!!! We'll see, Maybe Boof will not be throwing the slow high cheese tonight!!! :roll:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

They need to score some run's, Garcia pitched alright yesterday they just didn't score any runs, Torri has to start swinging the bat or maybe they should start somebody else in centerfield because he's struggling at the plate in key situations with runners in scoring position. Let's go TWINS!! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Whoooo! Tonights game was great. Nice to see the "backside" pitchers pull there own. Garza wasn't too bad yesterday, 3 runs in 5 innings, but hey, with those bats out there, Twins coulda had that game. Two of Morneaus fly outs were about 5 feet away from the wall.

We got the important one tonight. It was a great game from row 2 of the upper deck on the first base line. Good to see Torii get back in the groove, sneaking that homer just around the pole and over the wall. Joe 2-5 and Morneau snagging a couple more RBIs.

The next two games will be crucial. Hey, and as for the schedule...if the Twins can't beat those teams 2-outta-3, then I don't know who can! Off to Milwaukee for the Brews/Hous game.

Peace from the road...Twins win 7-3. Neshek gets another W!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFFFF!!!!

Get psyched boys...finish of Baltimore with a win tonight and its on to the South Side Sissies. This is TWINS TERRITORY!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I drank beer with Boof and Garza a couple weekends ago. They walked into Huberts after the game and NO ONE new who they were. I said hello and asked if they wanted to have a beer with my buddy and I.

They were both pretty good guys and Boof picked up the tab at the end of the night. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You name dropper!!!!!! :eyeroll: :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep! :beer:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!

I can't wait for this chisox series. Radke,Santana and Silva as the probables gives us a good chance to take another 2 of 3. If we take the first two I predict AJ throwing a punch at someone in game 3.

Herpes > Whitesox


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow what a comeback and weird play to end the first game with a win for the Twins! There has to be some real concern though about Radke shoulder issue. Post game reports did not sound very good!!!!!

Saturday is Santana TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If Radke is out that would be a huge set back, I watched the game and couldn't hear anything on him at the sports bar so I'm typing this with my fingers crossed. Yeah what a sweet play to end it, great call too!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was at the vikes game tonight and didn't see what was going on in the twins game, only the score. I had a guy behind me with ESPN mobile and he was giving some of the play by play and needless to say, I wasn't happy when AJ tied it up. Regardless however, twins get the first of 3 and we can almost bet on getting the 2nd of 3. Hopefully a sweep will happen again and the twins take 8 out of the last 9 from the south siders.

Pop Quiz....who has the wild card lead right now....

I'll answer it for you.............DA TWINS

and also after watching the vikes tonight.............SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

I don't know if anyone on the site listens to KFAN, but I was on Fanline after the game. Probably the 4th caller of the night. Displayed my disappointment with travis taylor and my euphoria with SMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

2-2 this series and 7 out of the last 8.......can't be mad about that.

Look out tigers...only 4 back


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Some fill-in broadcaster on KOVC last night was complaining that the Twins didn't show up by winning two-out-of-every-three games. I was floored. If the Twins could win 2/3 of all their road games...that'd be the bomb.

Bring on KC. I hope Garza and BOOOOOOOF! are on point this week. Three wins, minimum are needed. A sweep would be perfection.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

SO far I like the fact that they have the young guys going against the lower echelon clubs. AT some point they wioll have to face a better club but at least they are getting some experience.

Silva is starting to worry me and I hope Radke can tough it out far a few more months. There was talk on the FAN of possibly moving Geurrier (sp?) into the rotation. Just idle talk at this point but Silva needs to step it up!!!!

Tough to do but I am a Yankee fan for the next few days and then back to hating them this weekend!!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....Yanks vs. Tigers

Twins vs. Royals

White Sox vs. Tampa Bay

A 3 game sweep by the Yanks,Twins ans Sox would really tighten things up.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

...and a sweep by the yanks, twins, and d-rays would really lighten things up


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah...who exactly ARE you cheering for Ken?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yanks and Tampa Bay.....even if I hate the Yankees more than any other team.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well there goes the idea of these series being good for the twins.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Do these guys just relax TOO much for these series or what???? The pitching isn't the problem!!!!! Need a win today for some momentum into the weekend series!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

AH. My dog hates me. He thought I was yelling at him from the sixth inning on last night.

And it soooo looked like the Twins wouldn't lose ground last night, Detroit was down in the 9th and Chicago was down in the 8th. Wake up this morning to find Detroit won and Chicago now 1.5 up in the Wild Card.

Those boys better start swinging the toothpick pretty quick...it can't rest all on Cuddy's shoulders. :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope they stop swinging toothpicks and start swinging bats, the way they've looked against KC though a guy would swear they were at the plate with actual toothpicks.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

You guys are right it's not there pitching, the young guns have looked really good over the last couple of weeks, the offense needs a good kick in the a$$. But don't give up on these guys yet, who knows maybe they will sweep the Yankees, it seems that they get up for the big series and have a let down when playing below .500 teams? Go figure.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wait till this weekend in New York.......

Silva,Garza,and Baker starting for the Twins.

I can see scores of 10-9 etc.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

AP "Right-hander Brad Radke, whose start had already been pushed back by three days, will miss his next scheduled turn on Saturday because of persistent pain in his shoulder. Radke tried to play catch Wednesday, but couldn't. He has been pitching with a torn labrum. "

A one-ace staff til Liriano gets back.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Nodak Outdoors: Militant Tiger-free for 92 days


I don't care who you know, that there is funny!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What happened over the weekend? yikes

Ryan


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

They ran into one of the best teams in MLB. 26 time World Series Champion, New York Yankees!

Spoiler92


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Who...the Yankees...oh I think I HAVE heard of them. Aren't they the team that is said to have committed the "worst collapse in sports history" a couple years ago? Who, despite a nine-figure payroll went from 3 outs away from the World Series with a 3-0 series lead; all while tossing their "never fail" closer in the ninth inning of game four against those perennial also-rans from Boston...only to wind up losing the series 4-3? Is that the team you're bragging about?

Save your east-coast ESPN-induced "fanaticism" and start your own thread, or like the Yankees steal players from small market clubs, do you follow suit in thread-jacking??? This is TWINS TERRITORY!!!

TC got one win in the house that Ruth built...I'm cool with that. Big thumbs up to KC for giving Chicago the 2-outta-3 treatment.

Keep the streak rolling against Tampa Bay Twins!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"The best team money can buy"

"The Evil Empire"


----------

